# Greeting from midwest



## biochemyst (Sep 22, 2009)

New member located in Madison, WI. I do not currently have any mantids, but hope to change that in the near future. If there are other members from my neck of the woods, I'd love to hear from you.

All the best,

Fritz


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! Are you at U of W?


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Fritz, and welcome to the forum.  I'm your neighbor a bit to the South in Bloomington, Illinois. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Fritz, getting to be a common name around my neck of the woods! welcome from OHIO!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome from colorady.


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah hi I'm Alex from the wild Northern Connecticut and I saw a rabbit 8 days ago!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the foum.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to Arthropod HQ.


----------



## nprowler (Sep 27, 2009)

HELLO. this is great site. i've only been a member for 2 months. there is alot of help here if you need it


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi! Nice to have you here!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## biochemyst (Oct 1, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, AZ! Are you at U of W?


I was for a while, but moved on to breeding orchids professionally - and then into other ventures... Still in the city, despite the weather in the winter it's a great place to live.

Thanks all for the welcome! I'm quite impressed at both the board and the people here. Clearly this a an incredible resource. Thanks again everyone. I was recently in Kentucky and found some mantis around the house where I was staying. My childhood curiosity rekindled around these bugs and I started digging online. I was shocked at the number of species being kept and had to jump in.


----------

